# Hops Maypole



## thumbsucker (19/8/17)

I have planted some hops in large pots.
I was thinking of a maypole like structure with the 6 pots circling the pole.
I was thinking of a 6.5-meter aluminium pole with a wall thickness of 3mm. Would this be rigid enough?

OR maybe a timber pole?

I could put the pole into a concrete footing.

Has anyone done something similar?








Something like this but on a larger scale - it would give me over 7 meters of twine for each hop plant to grow on.


----------



## DC1 (10/9/17)

I used the maypole method for mine. I used a 6 odd metre long dry eucalyptus sapling about 10 cm in diameter, buried about 60cm-90cm in the ground. I packed the earth around it, and ran rope down in a similar fashion as you are talking about. It easily holds three very vigorous columbus plants. I'm confident it would hold six without issue.

A thing that is worth thinking about is how you attach your ropes at the top. It can be difficult to attach your ropes at the start of the growing season.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/9/17)

I'd assume its six of the same breed of hops otherwise they all mix together. That's why I haven't done one. Instead I ran 4 strings for every different potted hop up to the eaves of the house keeping them separate. Aluminium pole would be the best choice no doubt but couldn't guess the strength of wind it would take to bend it when its full of growth.


----------

